# Delete entire show group folder on ipad app



## jdmy77 (Dec 20, 2012)

It would be nice if entire groupings of recordings can be deleted from the my shows with one click or if it would ask you if you want to delete the entire folder group. Currently you have to delete one show at a time. And also when you do delete one show the app refreshes and the order changes and you have search and try to find the group again (because the order has changed now) to delete the next show in the group.


----------



## roxydmb (Jan 2, 2013)

I second that suggestion! I used to be able to delete multiple shows at once with my Comcast DVR (by marking the checkboxes next to each recording and then deleting a whole batch). I miss that!


----------

